# Wrapping vs. Banding



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm back again lol! I think I have managed to solve the "bands coming out" problem....I put in fewer bands and not as far back on Raven's head and he is much happier with that. Now it's just a matter of keeping the little hairs on the side of his head from sliding out and falling into his mouth. They are just long enough to get chewed on, but short enough to where they don't stay banded for more than a couple hours. I tried doing two rows Raven hates it. Curse the previous groomer for going up too high when shaving his face lol. Anyways...now I have someone telling me I should wrap. I'm afraid wraps will just fall out of his hair because of how active he is and the fact that his coat isn't super long yet. Plus I'm not sure he would appreciate the weight of a wrap on his head. Any thoughts?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wraps would solve your fly away problem. Wraps are very light weight and do not add any added weight. You can still put elastics on the wraps to stop them from falling off.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I use wraps on Madonna's ears...it doesnt solve the flyways as any hairs that are shorter than the ear leather..banding can help with that. I like the wraps because they keep the hair clean and out of the water bowl  She doesnt mind them at all. Just be careful to check that you dont have any ear leather in them. Stick a comb thru the hair just above the wraps to ensure that you have no leather in there. Madonna's stay in for about 2 or 3 days. If you wrap the rubberband very tight ...one on top and one at the bottom of the little package..it will stay.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Just realized I forgot about this thread!

See that's what I thought, wrapping isn't going to catch those shorter hairs he still has since he is a puppy and an active one at that. And I don't think his ears are even long enough to wrap safely...they only come past the leather a couple inches. But I could try it and see! 

I'm also concerned the added weight of the little package will bother him. Toys are so picky about what is in their hair.  

And don't worry, I'm a freak about checking ear leathers after any kind of banding!! I check, multiple times if needed. Like if I forget if I did it lol. I used to groom a standard that had had half of his ear leather removed because of improper banding. It was the mom's first poodle, she didn't even think about it. :-/


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I made wraps out of cutting squares of doggy poop bags, they're super light, cheap, and easy to replace!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I made wraps out of cutting squares of doggy poop bags, they're super light, cheap, and easy to replace!


 What did you do to get Cairo used to wrapping and banding? Like I've said before, Raven is fine with bands in the front and back to his ears, but from between his ears to right below his occiput they bother him. And that's where I'm struggling with breakage.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

mom24doggies said:


> What did you do to get Cairo used to wrapping and banding? Like I've said before, Raven is fine with bands in the front and back to his ears, but from between his ears to right below his occiput they bother him. And that's where I'm struggling with breakage.


He never got used to it in his topknot, I clipped him into an HCC. He doesn't mind his ears wrapped.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> He never got used to it in his topknot, I clipped him into an HCC. He doesn't mind his ears wrapped.


 Oh don't say that!! Lol....well, I'll just keep trying. Right now, I'm only banding from above Raven's eyes to just in between his ears, everything else is free. If I could find a way to protect more of his coat, that would be great but I may not be able to. We shall see. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally I would rather wrap. Sure the banding keeps more hair secured, but I find it breaks more hair. The wrapping doesnt hold it as securely but it doesn't break hair like banding unless it starts to mat up underneath of course


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Personally I would rather wrap. Sure the banding keeps more hair secured, but I find it breaks more hair. The wrapping doesnt hold it as securely but it doesn't break hair like banding unless it starts to mat up underneath of course
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Makes sense....how long does the hair have to be in order to start wrapping? And what do you do about those pieces that fall out and into their mouth? Raven has a lot of those right now, he's in a really awkward hair stage ugh.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When I first started banding Molly's topknot I made the mistake of putting the bands too tight & broke a lot of hair... I've since learned that no matter how much of a hurry I'm in, NOT to pull the band out...CUT IT! I use my embroidery scissors & I'm hoping all the 'wispys' grow in! I tried wrapping but that didn't work for me either! Just find the right amount of 'tightness' and always cut the bands out is the advice I got from my groomer.:cute:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Makes sense....how long does the hair have to be in order to start wrapping? And what do you do about those pieces that fall out and into their mouth? Raven has a lot of those right now, he's in a really awkward hair stage ugh.


You can be like me and curse every hair that falls out lol. I tried banding the loose hairs she shakes out of her wraps, but she paws them out when I'm not looking grrrr! I have been spitting the wrapping down her back from the occiput back like a bunch of horns since I'm trying to optimize the amount of coat I'm growing. I'm grabbing all the smaller hair that normally falls out of a single wrap. I haven't tried this on her topknot yet.. It's double the wrap and double the work. I'm going to try it next tho. Anyway in theory like I have done on her back should get and keep most of he short hairs in place. I'm sure tired o her shaking her head and hair popping out no matter how tight or loose I get it! 
If you can band the hair you should be able to wrap the hair. When the hair is banded and you have approx 2" -3" or more you should be able to wrap. You want enough hair that you can fold the hair at least once wrapped and then band.. Think putting bows in a full coated Maltese. If you wrap and you can't fold he hair and then band the wrap will just fly off when he shakes his head. I'm thinking about doing a banding/ wrapping thread when we get our new laptop.. And figure out how to use it lol. I'll be taking plenty pix of the process.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I took the plunge and started wrapping Raven's neck hair and ears. He's had them in for about 45 minutes and so far, so good! He discovered they crinkle when he moves up against his crate and for a moment tried to look and see what it was. A quick "ahah" from me stopped him and he settled in for a nap. I'm really surprised...he scratches and shakes like crazy if I put bands on his neck, I thought the weight of wrapped hair would drive him bonkers. Guess not! Hopefully we will be able to grow some real hair now, as long as he continues his good behavior.  And I was mistaken, he has plenty of length to start, I was able to fold it about 1.5 times. I may include his tk hair next....I'll probably give it a week before trying that though, that wrapper would make more noise since it would be hitting on more things. Thanks again for all the advice! Ladyscarletthawk, a thread on wrapping would be awesome.


----------

